# How's your day?



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today? 

My day has been OK, aside from being the only one in the office here at John Deere...It's to quiet...For some reason people think they need vacations


----------



## Eva Alla (Jun 24, 2014)

My day is going kinda alright, I had to call in sick today, so just sitting around I was wondering how other people are doing to was doing too.. didn't go to work today..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I found a new way to subvert the firewall and watch YouTube vids at work.
My day is stellar now.
Based on prior experience, I can expect to enjoy this new fun for about 1 week before the network guys catch on.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Getting antsy. Maybe it would be a good day to experiment with making liquid laundry detergent...


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I found a new way to subvert the firewall and watch YouTube vids at work.
> My day is stellar now.
> Based on prior experience, I can expect to enjoy this new fun for about 1 week before the network guys catch on.


Yeah it sucks when they block that, luckily I am the IT/Network Admin here.. Haha I do what I want! Proxies are your friend! A lot of them are easily blocked tho..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Pretty good.lots of pain as normal,paid bills, changed pharmacies.NO MORE TARGET! buhbye!..watered all the veggies.......


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty good, waiting on a furniture delivery, then off to the title company for a meeting with th realtor, got the week off to tie up some loose ends, and get settled into the new digs.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since I'm retired, I can't complain too much, besides my wife doesn't pay attention anyway. SS deposited my latest installment for the month, so I got 2 quarters to rub together again. Temp is only 86F so, YAY.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jbrooks19 said:


> Yeah it sucks when they block that, luckily I am the IT/Network Admin here.. Haha I do what I want! Proxies are your friend! A lot of them are easily blocked tho..


I'm actually just taking advantage of a new domain YT is using. It is specifically for embedding videos into pages, but when used alone, gives you a window with nothing but the playing video. All I need to do is append the YT video tag(that random string of characters) to the end, and presto! That tag can be copy/pasted from any Google video search result list.
Until our IT blocks the new domain, I'm livin' high on the hog.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Finished these two.





Got four new orders, will now make it the end of the month:-D Pretty good day


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Expect some orders from me in August, a couple more weeks until I close on my house, can't make anymore large purchases until then. lol


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Innkeeper said:


> Expect some orders from me in August, a couple more weeks until I close on my house, can't make anymore large purchases until then. lol


Thanks Matt. Whenever you're ready:-D


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Took my new AK 47 my wife got me for my birthday to the range to sight in and found about 250 223 cases. So let’s see; spent time with my son at the range, shoot a new gun, found some brass, So far pretty good!


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Now as for my day, took my niece home she spent the night then took her sister out to Summer bible camp at one of her Aunts, get home take the dog out to play, now I am packing more boxes for moving and checking the forum. Tonight is the Pin shoot at the range, we are doing it with .22's this time, the pin is basically just the part above the red stripe. Other then that just another quiet day of retirement until school starts again in the fall, since no one wants to hire a Vet with disabilities.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Today is ok. However yesterday wasn't so good. We had to deal with the Verizon cell phone people. A replacement phone is in the mail for the girlfriend but it took a day of wrangling.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The day has been pretty good. I got my drill press bench going together (glue and screws), cut the pieces for the Sheldon #2 press bench cut and dado'd so I can continue assembly when I finish the drill press bench.

I designed the benches to fit the individual tooling so I can arrange them where they are best for me to use them. I have the lathe bench made and the new (larger) motor mounted. Just waiting for my engine hoist to lift the lathe onto the bench. I have three more benches to cut and assemble; one for the oven, one for the grinder/buffer, and my 8' work bench (with six legs).

It is over 92F and just after 1:00PM. We are expecting a high in the 100 to 102 range today. I will be a lot happier when I get the shop heat pump bought and installed....


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Finished these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...im curious. do you have a link?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I had a great day. I got to meet INOR and have a couple beers and dinner with him. Damned good fellow he is. Thanks for letting him out for a bit Mrs. Inor. I look forward to meeting you as well in the future,


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

I'll be a bit of a downer- yesterday was one of the roughest I've had since I got sober. But, on the right side of things- I didn't drink. And today is better as it goes and I process what went on. So it's not been a great day (at work) but it is improving!!!! I'm headed out on Vacation tomorrow night and I'm planning on having a blast- even without my kids. 

I'm glad everyone had a good day!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SHit...now I feel bad for mentioning the beerss with Inor, sorry bout your day Coppertop. If it helps...I envy your sobriety...I still haven't whipped that monkeys ass.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Coppertop said:


> I'll be a bit of a downer- yesterday was one of the roughest I've had since I got sober. But, on the right side of things- I didn't drink. And today is better as it goes and I process what went on. So it's not been a great day (at work) but it is improving!!!! I'm headed out on Vacation tomorrow night and I'm planning on having a blast- even without my kids.
> 
> I'm glad everyone had a good day!!


Brother, i am no expert, but I have dealt with some demons myself. Everyday sober is a GREAT DAY. Consider it a hard voctory.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OSFG- see why I like Inor now?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Deebo said:


> OSFG- see why I like Inor now?


He's good people....and spoke well of you too.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I would hope so, MRS DEEBO told me -"YOU better behave". 
Real, down to earth honest people, thats the impression I got from all that were there.


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> SHit...now I feel bad for mentioning the beerss with Inor, sorry bout your day Coppertop. If it helps...I envy your sobriety...I still haven't whipped that monkeys ass.


Thanks for that. And do not feel bad OSFG. Things are better after this weekend so it's all good.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Coppertop said:


> Thanks for that. And do not feel bad OSFG. Things are better after this weekend so it's all good.


Are you a friend of Bill W?


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Spent yesterday, folks at the "ride 4 Life" event it is the Pet project up here for a friends wife it supports research to help those with juvenile Diabetes. They are all horse riders and they spend the weekend participating in different riding events, todays was cowboy church and then a Cowboy events trail competition. They also do other fund raising events over the weekend like a silent auction, a live auction a dinner. It has been going on for the past 3 years and they have increased both the size of the event and the amount raised every year now. I bought some things I can use at the new house, paid a lil more then I normally would, lol, but it is for a good cause. There was a Beautiful Australian Style Saddle and Western Style saddle I would have loved to buy , but alas I have no horse. The horse riders on here would have loved them they were both hand made saddle, halter, bridle, the whole works just for this event. Made me wish I had a horse just to buy them, they would have made any horse happy to be decked out in them.

Do they have events like this around where you guys are?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo & SF: You guys are going to give me a big head. Mrs and I enjoy both of VERY much.

Yesterday was awesome. I spent the day at home with my wife. Last evening a very dear friend of ours (and the medical guy in our group) came by for supper. Today, not so much...


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

RPDaddy- I do not think I know Bill W.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Coppertop said:


> RPDaddy- I do not think I know Bill W.


The founder of AA....... and the 12 step program.


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Paul and RPDaddy

AHHHH Yeah I know him. Spent some time last year in his tutelage. Due to location I have left his school.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Today Was Fantastic. Everything Is So Good Lately I Somewhat Expect A Huge Shot Pile.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is all good here. The temps are in the triple digits so my daily walks is a bit more work than usual but I am loving the summer!

My brother and I set a trap for the rabbit that is trying to get into the gardens this morning. We used some of his favorite greens and salt as a lure. It is a box trap so we will be catching it live... at my wife's request. We both thought immediately of dinner but she wants to set it free a few miles from home. When it comes back to dine it will be dinner! It appears to be a pet rabbit that had gotten out and become feral so it is big enough to make a good stew.

Last night we had venison stew:

1 1/2 lbs brazed venison cubes, two cups of water, 1/4 cup of fresh ground flour, four 6x8 potatoes cubed, two large carrots sliced thin, a quarter cup of Walla Walla sweet onion chopped course, a large celery stalk quartered and sliced thin, 1/4 cup dry red wine (Merlot is excellent). salted and peppered to taste. 

Put the carrots in water and bring to a boil. Let it simmer until the carrots are cooked but still crisp.
Put the potatoes in water and bring to a boil. Let them simmer until tender but not mush.
Braze the venison in two tablespoons of olive oil until well browned.
Remove the meat and let the skillet cool
While it is cooling whip the water into the flour so it is smooth and no lumps. 
Put the flour and water into the brazing skillet and turn to high heat. Stir constantly until it come to a rolling boil - you cant stop the boil by stirring. Add small amounts of water as needed but keep it thick.
Place the venison into a soup pot and add the onions, celery and wine. Stir it as it cooks and when the veggies start to become translucent add the gravy. Add the potatoes and carrots when they are ready and then simmer for about 30 minutes. 

This recipe will serve four hearty appetites or more if you serve it with fresh sourdough bread and butter. (do the bread! It is a fantastic meal)

With the rabbit use a blush wine like White Zinfandel instead of the Merlot. The rest is about the same.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I will have to give that a try, thanks for the recipe.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Chillin in paradise. A little of the hot side outside, but it's ok.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to be of service - as I always tell my slave er... um.. my wife - "I live to serve". 

The recipes are for sharing - they are my own so you now have all the permission you require.

Note: any recipe that I provide on this site at anytime in the past, present, or future is to be considered in the public domain. Share it freely and if you like you can attach my name as the author but I do not require it.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm in a conundrum. I moved on from doing a job I liked doing for the past 11 years or so to something I had never done before, was assured I would get adequate training to do the job by the new company. The start day was last Friday. I have only worked one day so far. Both jobs in question are driving jobs. The new job pays substantially more money. The new equipment I was expected to operate, I have zero experience operating. Again I was assured I would get adequate training and the new employer KNEW I had zero experience with his equipment. I was out with a so called "trainer" for one day, was expected to operate the new equipment and failed, without breaking anything. It is now Wednesday, I tried to contact the new company by phone to inquire as to when my training was going to resume and kinda heard thru the grapevine that my training is suspended. Can't get an answer unless I guess I drive to the new employer and insert myself into a face to face conversation about my future with the new employer. My gut is telling me that I will not be invited back. My old employer that I am still connected to would love to have me back. My expectations with the new employer are fading fast, I think their idea of "training" is to throw the new guy into the deep end of the pool and see if he can swim. I need an answer as to my status. All that I expect.

I just spoke with my old employer, who I am still employed by in a part time status, has immediate work for me.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> If the new employer is treating you this way now, how do you think they will treat you in the long run? Probably better to go back to your old job while the hole is still open. Maybe you can find something better later. Just my .02


The new employer talked a good ball game when it came to training, outside of my first failure, which would just require some seat time( I was able to go onto youtube and get a thorough explanation of the new equipment operation, and when I compare my failure experience to the video, much is cleared up) and patience on both parties part. I'm doubting that I'll get that.

I'll say this also, the sun does not rise and set with the new company. Boat loads of companies doing the exact same job crying for drivers. I may try and go get some seat time on my own and start over with the process of finding the right company and in the mean time go back to my old job.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Wish you luck man. Just curious, what equipment are we talking?


To give a quick overview; I drove motorcoach(12 yr/clean record), when I started out the tranny was a 5 or 7 speed unsyncronized, double clutched every shift. The new equipment/job/employer is straight truck, 13 speed with a H/L range and a splitter, once you get beyond 4th gear, flick into H range and then use the splitter for 5 l/h to 8 l/h. When I hopped in the cab and saw the 2 buttons I knew I was not up to speed. And was abundantly clear. Sink or swim. I sunk. I know about the tranny operation NOW because I went to youtube and studied the crap out of it in anticipation of the next day on the job.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

im kind of torn. good day in the sense that i am back in the gym with the wife...picking up heavy things to put them back down...but also debating if i want to spend the money on brazilian jujitsu. it's something i have always wanted to do, but the price that comes with it is more than i want to spend. i might check into krav maga, which i have wanted to do for a long time as well.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well just got back from the forced meeting with the new employer. they want to train me further with the right person. HR guy realizes that, wants to retain me, he just has gotten so busy that he has not had time to deal with my situation. It was a good conversation. I met the safety guy and we all talked about how potentially dangerous a job it is that the company is involved in. I let my mind run wild and jumped to conclusions that I was being let go due to a lack of experience. What was good was that HRguy and me are on the same page, if the training sessions do not pan out I will move on, knowing I gave it my best shot.

My real plan is to get trained, stay for as long as I need and then move on to a major company with better hours.


----------



## Rica (Jul 14, 2014)

It was a great day for me. I cooked a very delicious meal today for my family and we had so much fun chatting and play some card games.


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

After being the downer guy last week- Things are back on track! I had a great weekend and a couple of good days since. Thank every one very much for the support I received last week on here. It is much appreciated.

Much Appreciated folks!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good to hear it Coppertop. Did you ever find the holster for your MP shield?


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

Slippy, Not yet. I spent some time looking at the Alien holster. I contacted Dwight and haven't received an answer. Still kinda waiting to see if he replies. Rather work with someone that is recommended than just a web site.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10-4
Inor's holster that Dwight made looks fantastic. Good luck


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coppertop said:


> Slippy, Not yet. I spent some time looking at the Alien holster. I contacted Dwight and haven't received an answer. Still kinda waiting to see if he replies. Rather work with someone that is recommended than just a web site.


The last I heard, he was on vacation riding a horse in the mountains somewhere. So it may be a few days to get a reply. PM me and I will send along his e-mail if you wish.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

For me, every day is a good day, unless I am bored. Today I was not bored.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great day so far. lopped some elm trees, got a great deal on some fence materials, and Im sitting at work, eating shrimp cocktail right now. 
new job is still "on hold", but I just "keep my nose clean, do my job", and wait.
No worries.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It was a good day. Picked up a small bottle of zippo lighter fuel and moved my flints into the truck. It was the girlfriends grandmother's birthday. We picked up triple chocolate cake and ice cream along with a sugar free cake for grandma. Then at about 8:00 pm we went over to the pizza parlor for a Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

::clapping::::rambo::
3 days of work and I finished my belated 40th B/day present to myself. A couple of months late but who cares.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Six rum and cokes tonight. Tonight was a good night.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Tim, that is a beautiful thing.
My day is ok, the 17 dollars of unleaded and then the 21 dollars worth of deisel fuel were replaced with about 58 dollars of mid grade unleaded by my boss, so Im better than ok I guess.
Also, only working till 10 or so tonight, then back at 6 am for 10 hours, then a weekend with the lovely Mrs. Deebo.
Fishing, air conditioner repairs, new air filters for three vehichles, check on "spark plug changing ease" on same three rides, anything Else is just gravy.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I keep getting rained on.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I keep getting rained on.


Rain makes things grow:-D


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Well I got the word today My other Jeep is totaled Besides my wrangler I have/had a 1999 Cherokee,(they are excellent) I loaned to one of my nieces to use while her truck was in the shop and she got hit, 6k damage later to a 4.2k value jeep and my insurance company wrote it off, no biggie everyone was safe and the Jeep did it's job protecting the family. Once I get the check for it I will go find a new Cherokee, well a new used one. That was my second loss I was t-boned in a 96 Cherokee right before my last deployment, which is what my wrangler replaced. But as a testament to jeep quality both started up after the accident and the 99 was able to drive home, but she was hit in the right front Quarter panel and so due to frame damage I am not going to try to salvage it. It has power everything and was having intermittent signals in the right door power anyhow, so I will get one which is not so high tech this time, prefer manual windows locks and all that anyhow.

Niece feels horrible about it but it is only a machine and can be replaced. Who knows if I do not find the right Cherokee maybe I will go some other vehicle route.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> Well I got the word today My other Jeep is totaled Besides my wrangler I have/had a 1999 Cherokee,(they are excellent) I loaned to one of my nieces to use while her truck was in the shop and she got hit, 6k damage later to a 4.2k value jeep and my insurance company wrote it off, no biggie everyone was safe and the Jeep did it's job protecting the family. Once I get the check for it I will go find a new Cherokee, well a new used one. That was my second loss I was t-boned in a 96 Cherokee right before my last deployment, which is what my wrangler replaced. But as a testament to jeep quality both started up after the accident and the 99 was able to drive home, but she was hit in the right front Quarter panel and so due to frame damage I am not going to try to salvage it. It has power everything and was having intermittent signals in the right door power anyhow, so I will get one which is not so high tech this time, prefer manual windows locks and all that anyhow.
> 
> Niece feels horrible about it but it is only a machine and can be replaced. Who knows if I do not find the right Cherokee maybe I will go some other vehicle route.


Thank God niece is okay. Trucks are easy to replace, family not so much.

Today was another day that I was not bored. So I am fartin' through silk baby!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Someone put me on Ignore today...I is sad!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> Someone put me on Ignore today...I is sad!


I'll never put you on ignore Mish - unless you go back to that ****ing lips icon which is still giving me seizures just from thinking about it! If you go back to that, please do not take it personally when I put you on ignore. It is only for my own well-being. :lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'll never put you on ignore Mish - unless you go back to that ****ing lips icon which is still giving me seizures just from thinking about it! If you go back to that, please do not take it personally when I put you on ignore. It is only for my own well-being. :lol:


You're lucky!! I have no idea where to find them again...hehe Plus, I wouldn't wish you any harm, sweetheart. =)


Arklatex said:


> I thought it was pretty funny how you liked someone after they bitched about seeing your likes.


Ahhh!! That cracked me up, too!! I would of never known he could see "likes" if he didn't whine about it. lol


----------

